# Best Bow Strings



## Mathews Z7 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a bow that needs news strings put on it and dont know what kind i need to put on there


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out wicked1strings I have a set on my drenlin ld and put a set on my wifes pse chaos 0 peep rotation no stretch they shoot great.


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

+1 on Wicked1


----------



## Mathews Z7 (Dec 18, 2009)

sc4x4truck said:


> Check out wicked1strings I have a set on my drenlin ld and put a set on my wifes pse chaos 0 peep rotation no stretch they shoot great.


Where do ya get the wicked1strings at


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is the link to wicked1strings post here on AT

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1082211

One color of your chioce in BCY or Brownell products runs 56.00 and 2 colors of your choice runs 66.00. This includes a 1 year no questions asked warranty, a tube of wax and your D-Loop rope. It truly is a deal you cant pass up. Wicked1Strings also carrys the new Astro Flight and Trophy material.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Mathews Z7 said:


> Where do ya get the wicked1strings at


Click on my link above and PM 909bowsniper. Tell Joe we sent you his way! He is top notch and knows his stuff!


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd go VaporTrail but that's just me (& 1000's of others)

Quick Delivery, built to your specs, hard wearing and even see what your solor selection looks like before ordering

http://www.vaportrailarchery.com/strings.asp


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

www.sixxstrings.com is another place to get info for your strings questions. You can always send a PM to BOWGOD. He is the owner of SIXX STRINGS and has a ton of knowledge to help you with what you need. Good luck.


----------



## fusionstar (Oct 9, 2009)

All good strings. I recently got new strings from H & M Bowstrings. And I must say. They are really really well made. Really good price too. Little under 2 weeks for delivery for me. Im about to order a backup set in different colors.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

*strings*

H & M string are my choice....but be prepaired to wait ... this guy has quality strings but quite a back up, but worth the wait every time.:thumbs_up
I have not tried everyone on here of coarse. 
Buck nasty has sold me a really 
fine set as well.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wicked1Strings. Joe knows his stuff,ships quickly,and puts out an awesome product.


----------



## hoythunter91 (Aug 8, 2008)

ssstrings


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

scott strings love mine since i tried them


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

contact 909bowsniper here on AT he is the owner of wicked1strings he will hook you up!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Another vote for Vapor Trail.:thumbs_up


----------



## x-forced (Dec 10, 2009)

scorpion strings! i find them the best.


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

OBAN said:


> www.sixxstrings.com is another place to get info for your strings questions. You can always send a PM to BOWGOD. He is the owner of SIXX STRINGS and has a ton of knowledge to help you with what you need. Good luck.


+1 on Dave at SixxStrings


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

M&R Bowstrings Inc. makers of the Heat Tempered Strings!


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

dan7168 said:


> +1 on dave at sixxstrings


ttt


----------



## Mathews Z7 (Dec 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline if you want a good set


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Wicked 1 has some great looking sets. waiting on mine right now.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Sure as hell ain't Extreme!!!


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Ya Wicked1Strings makes a great product! Go with the Astroflight material IMO. Very pleased...


----------



## BJT81 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Americas Best*

America Best $99 dollars for the full set , free shipping 1 year warranty and the first time my peep didn't have to rotate it always draws straight back.There tolerances are +/- 0.010.

http://www.americasbestbowstrings.com/ordernow.htm


----------

